
Nissan Leaf electric cars hack vulnerability disclosed - dan1234
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-35642749
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11166852](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11166852).

------
gavingmiller
Troy Hunt's original story has more technical details which are worth the
read: [http://www.troyhunt.com/2016/02/controlling-vehicle-
features...](http://www.troyhunt.com/2016/02/controlling-vehicle-features-of-
nissan.html)

~~~
sahaskatta
This should be the actual link, not BBC.

~~~
chanux
That doesn't seem to be a popular idea :). I searched for the story before
posting and found it was already posted to not receive much love.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11165561](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11165561)

A second post received some though

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11166852](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11166852)

